# The Wire Season 5 Discussion - **Spoilers**



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2008)

Right, a place for those of you who just can't hold on and are watching season 5 as it airs. 

I've just watched the opening scene of ep 1 and it's a beautiful nod to where it all began, back with Homicide: Life on the Street (which, incidentally, I heartily recommend for anyone who likes The Wire - it was Simon's first Baltimore baby). This opening scene is almost a direct replica of a scene in Homicide. Bunk goes as far as to comment on how long they've been fooling people with it. 

I'll be watching the rest of the ep over me tea later.

I might have to avoid this thread though if there are people who are watching the first 7 that have been on pirate bay over the past few days, since I'm watching 1 a week as they air.

So, get chatting


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 7, 2008)

I loved the homicide dept's lie detector machine.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I loved the homicide dept's lie detector machine.



That's the bit from Homicide 

Detective's Munch (who is making an appearance in S5 btw) and Bolander play the same stunt on the leader of a street gang. Theirs, actually, is far funnier. Rumours of penile sustification because of the x-rays involved abound


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 7, 2008)

Ah, the old ones are the best.  

Seriously, I was really impressed with the whole show after expecting an inevitable let-down in quality. The newsroom sequences were great, and I'm looking forward to seeing how things pan out in this new area of Bal'more.

Bad things can and will happen to MucNulty, the tool.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2008)

Finished ep1.

Gus, at the paper, is Clarke Johnson, who occasionally directs the wire, and was Meldrick Lewis in Homicide.

I love him a lot.

That opening scene was damn near perfect. Set up the rest of the season. The American public aren't too clever and will believe anything you tell them.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Finished ep1.
> 
> Gus, at the paper, is Clarke Johnson, who occasionally directs the wire, and was Meldrick Lewis in Homicide.
> 
> ...



When can you get it to me?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> When can you get it to me?



lol - I knew you'd crack. 

Rather than burn each one on a separate cd each week I'll see if I can get 2 on each. Although to be honest, I wanted to convert and burn to DVD - but that will work too. You'll have to wait until I have ep 2 then


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2008)

Damn you VP.

I had the upper hand in Wire viewing all this time.

Now the tables have turned.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Damn you VP.
> 
> I had the upper hand in Wire viewing all this time.
> 
> Now the tables have turned.



Oh, and how good that feels, mwuahahahahahahhahaaaa!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Oh, and how good that feels, mwuahahahahahahhahaaaa!



You fiend.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2008)

Loving the new name for drugs: "green house gasses, get your green house gasses yo" 

My heart is sad for Bubs. I wanted to kill his sister in teh face for forcing him out of the house. He's clean goddammit


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2008)

Once a fiend always a fiend.


----------



## poului (Jan 7, 2008)

*r67v56ruy*

Episode 2 is even better.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2008)

poului said:
			
		

> Episode 2 is even better.



Grrr, hushit, I have a week to go yet


----------



## poului (Jan 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Grrr, hushit, I have a week to go yet




I admire your patience.


Not that I expect it to last.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 14, 2008)

Am currently acquiring ep 2 as I type, will watch it tonight. I've lots of other stuff going  on at the mo so it's not bothering me in the slightest.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 14, 2008)

ha! I have already seen it!



Spoiler: vintage paw



you will be  at the end


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 14, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> ha! I have already seen it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I absolutely was. Of course, you know why he did it don't you?

Looks like Simon's following a pattern for the final season. Jimmy looking for his car at the beginning was a tried and tested, and much loved, Homicide scene too.I'm going to be looking for the references all the way through. And for Munch, he's cameoing at some point. It'd be nice if John Waters did too. Or any of the old Homicide cast, to be honest. It'd be tough to do well though, what with Meldrick/Gus such a key character.

Loving this season so far.

He didn't say it, but "Why always Boris?"


----------



## Miss Peabody (Jan 16, 2008)

Episode 3 is fantastic! I am now climbing the walls waiting for Episode 4. Poor Omar, and poor Vincent


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2008)

Can someone give me a spoiler please?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 22, 2008)

Just watched ep 3. 

"We've got to kill again" 

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear, McNulty. And Lester - I thought better of you! Good on you Bunk.


And yes, poor Omar. Don't fall for the trap they be setting, yo.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 29, 2008)

Lol - I love the way this thread is just for me now 

So anyway, just watched ep 4.

Motherfucker.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 29, 2008)

You think its just for you.

I know what you are eeking at!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know about you VP, but I feel this is going to get a lot LOT darker. And its pretty fucking dark already.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 29, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I don't know about you VP, but I feel this is going to get a lot LOT darker. And its pretty fucking dark already.



Indeed. In fact, I hope it does.

The McNulty/Freamon story is pretty fucking grim. No good will come of it, I tell you.

But ... oh ... the end of ep 4 ... really, there was no need   

I know I specified spoilers at the beginning of this thread, but this is so big, imho, there is no way I'm writing it down.

I'm in denial.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 29, 2008)

can someone please tell me how Ep4 and Ep5 start as i think the torrents i got are jumbled and i don't want to watch out of order as others have.

just the first few frames of each

please

please


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 29, 2008)

Not watched ep5.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 29, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Not watched ep5.




ep4 for will do!

process of elimination!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 29, 2008)

PS I have more than a little crush on Alma Gutierrez.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 29, 2008)

Starts off in the Mayors office, with the Mayor, Commissioner whathisname and Rawls, talking about stats.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan U said:


> ep4 for will do!
> 
> process of elimination!



Marlo's crew sat on a street corner - cops watching - come after them - grab the package - hilarity ensues.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 29, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Starts off in the Mayors office, with the Mayor, Commissioner whathisname and Rawls, talking about stats.



Oh - maybe this was how it started.

Maybe what I posted was after the credits?

I forget as fast as I watch


----------



## Dan U (Jan 29, 2008)

right now i really am confused 

i'll go with dillinger for now, ta


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 29, 2008)

There are a few scenes...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 29, 2008)

DID YOU KNOW:

The actress who plays Alma Gutierrez is married to the actor who plays D'Angelo Barksdale?


----------



## poului (Jan 29, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> PS I have more than a little crush on Alma Gutierrez.



D'Angelo's spouse in real life.


----------



## poului (Jan 29, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> DID YOU KNOW:
> 
> The actress who plays Alma Gutierrez is married to the actor who plays D'Angelo Barksdale?





FUCK U!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 29, 2008)

See post #35!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 29, 2008)

She is a shorty.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 29, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> DID YOU KNOW:
> 
> The actress who plays Alma Gutierrez is married to the actor who plays D'Angelo Barksdale?



No way dude.

That's just aces


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh lookie, it's my dead thread again lulz.

Watched ep 5 last night.

Very good, very good.

Another Clay Davis Shiiiiiiiiiiiiit special  I love and hate that man.

Things are snowballing for Jimmy now. It's going to end in tears, tears I tell ye. (I'm sure I've written exactly the same before.)

But OMG - Omar!! Fucks sake! 

Covering my eyes again last night I was!


----------



## g force (Feb 7, 2008)

Jesus lord almighty....how is this all gonna end  I've got a feeling someone's gonna be in some serious shhhhiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttt very soon


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 7, 2008)

g force said:


> Jesus lord almighty....how is this all gonna end  I've got a feeling someone's gonna be in some serious shhhhiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttt very soon



Yeah, namely McNulty and Freamon. I'm applauding Bunk's attitude to this, I didn't think he had it in him. I hope he doesn't end up getting dragged down with it, but judging by the initial ads for the season it looks like they're all going down.

Did you see ep 5? WTF? Where'd Omar go????


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 7, 2008)

spoilers please!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 7, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> spoilers please!



Really?



Spoiler: Dillingernoseybugger4



Omar and friend sat outside for days watching Marlo et al, waiting for a chance to strike. When they thought there were only 2 left in the apartment they struck, but it was a trap and Snoop and others were there waiting. His friend took one in the head and Omar ended up stuck behind the couch, out of ammo, with Snoop and the others emptying clip after clip into the couch. It looked like curtains for Omar, but, and this is the WTF moment, he jumped out the window to escape. He was about 6 floors up. Snoop and them lot ran over to see where he fell, and he wasn't there! He had completely disappeared. It seemed so unlikely he'd survive that huge fall.

As for Jimmy. Well well well. Herc got Marlo's mobile number from Levy and gave it to Carver. Carver gave it to Freamon. Daniels wouldn't authorise a wire tap, so Freamon and Jimmy hatched a plan to get an illegal one. Jimmy went to the Sun to get his serial killer in the news. The young reporter dude who wants to move to the Post, he made up a call from the serial killer. Obviously the Sun didn't know it was made up. They called Jimmy in to tell him. Jimmy said it's interesting because he received a call too. Lol - so now the reporter knows Jimmy is lying. Anyway, this enabled Jimmy to get a wire tap on the phone it came from, which Freamon rigged up to go nowhere, so he could use the tap on Marlo instead.

Clay Davis said Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 7, 2008)

Cheers VP.

Spoilers only enhance it for me.



I will download this weekend.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 12, 2008)

Just watched ep 6. Motherfucker.

I thought for a minute McNulty was actually going to propose to kill Larry 

And Omar, omg 

Cheese deserves a motherfucking cap in his ass, that's fo sho.

I think the leak is Rawls. That's why he goes down.

Bunk might actually be getting somewhere by doing real po-lice work, and can't get anywhere because of McNulty and his faux serial killer. I'm loving Bunk now. 

Top episode. 

I can't believe there are only 4 episodes left


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Feb 12, 2008)

When's episode 8 going to be out then eh?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 12, 2008)

imaginationdead said:


> When's episode 8 going to be out then eh?



2 weeks I reckon. 6 aired this past weekend. 7 next weekend. 8 the one after. I don't believe there have been any other advance copies leaked.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

It's all gone shit i'm afraid. Ridiculous situations, people acting out of character, driven  not by their own authenticity but the plot needs of a big-bang ending.

Or is it? 
Yes, it is.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 12, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> It's all gone shit i'm afraid. Ridiculous situations, people acting out of character, driven not by their own authenticity but the plot needs of a big-bang ending.
> 
> Or is it?
> Yes, it is.


 

I'm pretty sure thats how tragedy works. Events conspire to drive characters to extreme acts. It feels authentic to me so far


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm pretty sure thats how tragedy works. Events conspire to drive characters to extreme acts. It feels authentic to me so far



Yep that's how grand tragedy works. The strength of the wire was always its _distance_ from that grand tragedy though. Sure there were little tragedies. But there was no singular closure, there was no single plot that lead to a good/bad ending. If it's just turned into tragedy then i think that's out of character with the realism of the last 4 series and to me does not fit.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

Also, if tragedy it is, the more realistic it is the closer to home i think. And it lost realism  few episodes back.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 12, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> It's all gone shit i'm afraid. Ridiculous situations, people acting out of character, driven  not by their own authenticity but the plot needs of a big-bang ending.
> 
> Or is it?
> Yes, it is.



Thats what I am thinking, a bit, as well. 

;///


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 12, 2008)

The jury is still out imo. I'll not make a call untill the prog finishes


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

Best way to do it, but they're goning to have to work to turn it around. And even if they don't we've still got 1-4, the best tv ever made. Anywhere.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

Sharks are massing. Some sort of air borne event is expected.


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

*rx67gdr6ufyj*

But what about the newsroom sequences? Some of the best depictions of the media industry I've seen.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am just hoping it comes together in the way series 2 did.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

poului said:


> But what about the newsroom sequences? Some of the best depictions of the media industry I've seen.



Yeah? full of people running stuff with no checks? and a newsroom boss  going ok i believe you?

And i have no way to judge if they're accurate - the fact they feel exactly the same as any other media based segments...they're almost cliched media scenes


----------



## revol68 (Feb 12, 2008)

I think Butchers has a point, the whole newspaper, police and serial killer overlap is far too neat and McNulty and lesters shennanigans are abit too over the top.

Still even with that it's still great television, just seems they're looking to tie all the plot and story arches into one neat ending, though it might not happen.


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Yeah? full of people running stuff with no checks? and a newsroom boss  going ok i believe you?
> 
> And i have no way to judge if they're accurate - the fact they feel exactly the same as any other media based segments...they're almost cliched media scenes




They're not necessarily the most accurate, just the most enlightening. I think it's fantastic that we have in Gus a character in which David Simon can essentially speak his own mind within the show.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 12, 2008)

I reckon the newsroom is the bit that is dragging it down. The characters and situations seem a bit one dimensional.


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

*46eguft5yu*

Nah, I still think the media is the most suitable thing to focus on in its final installment.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am not saying it is not suitable. I am saying it doesn't seem as three dimensional as other institutions featured in the wire.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

poului said:


> They're not necessarily the most accurate, just the most enlightening. I think it's fantastic that we have in Gus a character in which David Simon can essentially speak his own mind within the show.



The whole show is that though surely?


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am not saying it is not suitable. I am saying it doesn't seem as three dimensional as other institutions featured in the wire.




That's what they said about the ports and town halls - until they saw the storylines' conclusions.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 12, 2008)

As I said, I am reserving my judgment until it is over.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

poului said:


> That's what they said about the ports and town halls - until they saw the storylines' conclusions.




Not true, was clear well before - that where part of the drama cam from. 

Where were the big bang endings rather than simple working outs or left alones? Have we been watching the same series?


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> The whole show is that though surely?




Not in the direct context of a journalist POV, which is what we finally see here. It gives the whole show greater insight into how personal a statement it is.


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

*ycgfui7yifkh*

Look we don't know what the ending is going to be like!!! I think we can safely assume it's not what the currently available episodes will lead us to predict.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

poului said:


> Not in the direct context of a journalist POV, which is what we finally see here. It gives the whole show greater insight into how personal a statement it is.



Whose POV then? Which character? There's no one's single perspectiv that we see it through and the only constant only looks at others and doesn't offer anything himself.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

poului said:


> Look we don't know what the ending is going to be like!!! I think we can safely assume it's not what the currently available episodes will lead us to predict.



Better shut up then!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 12, 2008)

I think it's also important to remember Simon originally wanted 13 eps for this season, but the studio told him to piss off, that he could only have 10. If he's had to rewrite it to fit it's inevitable the natural flow of the previous 4 seasons will change.

You can achieve a hell of a lot in 3 episodes. In the previous 4 seasons we tend to have watched the final 3 eps back to back, because they seem to be where it all begins to get tied together. If it follows form, that's going to have to start in episode 8 instead of 11. Again, that doesn't leave much room for a well-rounded season.

Fucking studios.


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Whose POV then? Which character? There's no one's single perspectiv that we see it through and the only constant only looks at others and doesn't offer anything himself.




Not saying that, Simon is evidently wise enough to realise that his agenda is ultimately a partial and thus questionable aspect of his own fictional universe. It simply broadens our understanding of where he's coming from.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

So when you say "Not in the direct context of a journalist POV, which is what we finally see here" who and what do you mean?


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Better shut up then!




You're the one banking on a predictable "big-bang" ending mate!


What's your thoughts? Gus wakes up to find out that the whole show's been a dream?


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> So when you say "Not in the direct context of a journalist POV, which is what we finally see here" who and what do you mean?




Well, Gus surely, and to a lesser extent Templeton and Guiterrez. We haven't really seen much of any Baltimore journalists before.

Edit - I meant "direct context" in terms of some of the new characters, not the whole show.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think it's also important to remember Simon originally wanted 13 eps for this season, but the studio told him to piss off, that he could only have 10. If he's had to rewrite it to fit it's inevitable the natural flow of the previous 4 seasons will change.
> 
> You can achieve a hell of a lot in 3 episodes. In the previous 4 seasons we tend to have watched the final 3 eps back to back, because they seem to be where it all begins to get tied together. If it follows form, that's going to have to start in episode 8 instead of 11. Again, that doesn't leave much room for a well-rounded season.
> 
> Fucking studios.



But for the writers of the wire, i still expect better. I'll put my optimists hat on now though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 12, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think it's also important to remember Simon originally wanted 13 eps for this season, but the studio told him to piss off, that he could only have 10. If he's had to rewrite it to fit it's inevitable the natural flow of the previous 4 seasons will change.
> 
> You can achieve a hell of a lot in 3 episodes. In the previous 4 seasons we tend to have watched the final 3 eps back to back, because they seem to be where it all begins to get tied together. If it follows form, that's going to have to start in episode 8 instead of 11. Again, that doesn't leave much room for a well-rounded season.
> 
> Fucking studios.


 

material culled for the rumoured film? we can only hope


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

poului said:


> You're the one banking on a predictable "big-bang" ending mate!
> 
> 
> What's your thoughts? Gus wakes up to find out that the whole show's been a dream?




I'm not mate, i'm saying that the lead uo to whatever, has been shit and generic, that i can see why this might help a later pay off though, but that's going to have to be one pretty fucking pig to make it worth it.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

What does gus even say/do?


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

Some interesting info on the last episode,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/–30–




			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Title reference*
> "–30–" is a journalistic term that has been used to signify "the end" or "over and out" since the Civil War when telegraphers tapped "XXX" to end transmissions ("XXX" being the Roman numeral for 30).
> 
> *Epigraph*
> ...




Looks like the series is virtually 11 episodes long then.


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> What does gus even say/do?



I know that Simon describes him as the ideal image of a senior colleague/advisor for a young journalist.


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

*r6vhvh5vhv54*

Come on, it _can't_ be shit!!


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

poului said:


> I know that Simon describes him as the ideal image of a senior colleague/advisor for a young journalist.



All he does is observe and keep his mouth shut. Yeah, i guess him not doing that will part of the blow up but...day-to-day?


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> All he does is observe and keep his mouth shut. Yeah, i guess him not doing that will part of the blow up but...day-to-day?




Well he can't just tell the dickhead bosses to get stuffed or there won't be an office for him to come back to.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

poului said:


> Well he can't just tell the dickhead bosses to get stuffed or there won't be an office for him to come back to.



That's why i said his blow up will come, if it does, at the end. Come On!


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2008)

Isn't there a thesd for predictions? I need to read that that one.


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

Screw this I'm just going to fall back on my previous retort,



poului said:


> Come on, it _can't_ be shit!!




preview for episode 8 btw


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 18, 2008)

Just watched ep 7.

Clay Davis, lollerskates  What a smarmy bastard. You've got to love him.

My favourite moment of the episode: MUNCH!!!!!

Ah yes, the eponymous Detective Munch of Homicide/Law&Order/L&O: SVU fame made the cameo I knew he would.

Utterly hilarious. Sat at a bar, as Clark Johnson (Gus) walks past. He says to the barman "I used to run a bar you know". Lol - yes you did. With Clark Johnson.   

I'm in my happy place right now. My very happy place.

Good episode.


----------



## poului (Feb 18, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm in my happy place right now. My very happy place.




Get ready to be happier,

http://www.mininova.org/tor/1182337


----------



## poului (Feb 19, 2008)

*6tjju80u99o*

Just seen Episode 8.



Spoiler



Fuck me this is gonna go down well...


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Feb 19, 2008)

poului said:


> Just seen Episode 8.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ooh, where can we find episode 8?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 19, 2008)

poului said:


> Get ready to be happier,
> 
> http://www.mininova.org/tor/1182337



Sweet mother of god 

Plus he's going to do the same for 9 and 10.

My heart's a'flutter!


----------



## poului (Feb 19, 2008)

*53ewyfce5sh*

I hear that they're not going to show the final episode on OD though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 19, 2008)

poului said:


> I hear that they're not going to show the final episode on OD though.





Can I possibly wait 2 weeks between ep 9 and 10? Gosh, I'm not sure I can!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 19, 2008)

Right. We're going to watch ep 8 tonight, then when I find out more about this possible non-on demandness of ep 10 I'll decide whether to wait a week or 2 weeks before seeing ep 9.

If that makes sense.

There is no way I'm waiting 2 weeks between 9 and 10. They'll work together really well, so it would be silly.


----------



## chupucabras (Feb 19, 2008)

poului said:


> Get ready to be happier,
> 
> http://www.mininova.org/tor/1182337



 Nice one!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 19, 2008)

Just finished episode 8.







No words.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 19, 2008)

Spoilers please!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 19, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Spoilers please!



You asked for it.



Spoiler: episode 8 masochists



They cracked the code. Bunk's getting a warrant for Chris coz his DNA came back on Michael's stepdad's murder. Jimmy told Kima and Beadie he's lying. Quantico profiled the killer and it sounds suspiciously like Jimmy.









And something else I've edited out.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 19, 2008)

poului said:


> Just seen Episode 8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. 



Spoiler: about episode 8 again



I honestly didn't think they'd do it. I really didn't. I suppose I was being naive. And the way it got shunted off the paper because there was no room. What was possibly the biggest news to date for us (in some respects) was no news at all for the Sun. And so it goes.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 19, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> .



See your PM. I'm removing that bit from my spoiler because some people might not even want to see that much. I know I wouldn't. Might you perhaps take out the last sentence of your last post? Just in case like? Coz it's pretty big.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 19, 2008)

I dont know if I will ever talk again.

*speechless*

Feel free to remove it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 19, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I dont know if I will ever talk again.
> 
> *speechless*
> 
> Feel free to remove it.



*is speechless too*

Pssst, I can't edit your posts dude  

S'up to you though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 19, 2008)

Done.

*........*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 19, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Done.
> 
> *........*



Ah, good man.

I'm off to make fudge and try to erase the last hour from my mind.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 19, 2008)

I made fudge. 

I'm still ignoring tonight's viewing.

La la la, I can't hear yoooooooooou, Mr Wire writer.


----------



## poului (Feb 19, 2008)

*897tj98ty897h*

It's going to be interesting watching this unfold to the urban75 masses.

I'd actually seen _that_ clip before but was so convinced that it was a curveball fake that I still went ahead oblivious.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 20, 2008)

poului said:


> It's going to be interesting watching this unfold to the urban75 masses.
> 
> I'd actually seen _that_ clip before but was so convinced that it was a curveball fake that I still went ahead oblivious.



You'd seen it? I'm glad I pootle along* without looking for stuff to do with the show. I was beyond gutted when I found out Bodie got shot on here, glad I've not found out anything else. I intend to keep it that way.




*on that subject, yay for Poot


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Feb 20, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> You'd seen it? I'm glad I pootle along* without looking for stuff to do with the show. I was beyond gutted when I found out Bodie got shot on here, glad I've not found out anything else. I intend to keep it that way.



My boyfriend is constantly reading about The Wire, and he keeps accidentally reading spoilers - so he knew what was going to happen in episode 8 (he didn't tell me though). I prefer to avoid the possibility of seeing spoliers anywhere.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 20, 2008)

imaginationdead said:


> My boyfriend is constantly reading about The Wire, and he keeps accidentally reading spoilers - so he knew what was going to happen in episode 8 (he didn't tell me though). I prefer to avoid the possibility of seeing spoliers anywhere.



Then get out of the thread that says SPOILERS in big letters!

I know I edited the big thing out, but srsly, others may not be so kind. If it says spoilers, it means spoilers.

Unless, of course, you are up to date then I suppose that won't be an issue.


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Feb 20, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Then get out of the thread that says SPOILERS in big letters!
> 
> I know I edited the big thing out, but srsly, others may not be so kind. If it says spoilers, it means spoilers.
> 
> Unless, of course, you are up to date then I suppose that won't be an issue.



Yeah, I only look in this thread if I'm sure I'm as up to date as possible 

For example I saw episode 8 last night and I knew nobody could have seen episode 9 yet, so I read the thread.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 20, 2008)

imaginationdead said:


> Yeah, I only look in this thread if I'm sure I'm as up to date as possible
> 
> For example I saw episode 8 last night and I knew nobody could have seen episode 9 yet, so I read the thread.



Ah, that's all good then


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Feb 25, 2008)

Episode 9:

http://www.mininova.org/tor/1199037


----------



## chazegee (Feb 25, 2008)

How come US cops get so fucking glamorised, I mean our cops are actually quite like the pond life you get on the Bill.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 25, 2008)

imaginationdead said:


> Episode 9:
> 
> http://www.mininova.org/tor/1199037



Anyone got any news on whether ep10 will be on the On Demand service and therefore up next week or not? I don't want to watch ep9 and then have to go 2 weeks until the last ever ep!


----------



## poului (Feb 25, 2008)

*dtyuryfgn4b*

Hmm, still hasn't appeared on isohunt yet.


Most odd.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Feb 26, 2008)

Fine episode.

"How my hair look, ****?
You look good, girl..."


----------



## subversplat (Feb 26, 2008)

Are we allowed to talk about _that thing_ in Ep8 yet?

I'm probably the only one who's a bit glad, tbh


----------



## poului (Feb 26, 2008)

*64eurjfg56*

That was incredible.

Bring on that fucking series finale!!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2008)

Finally getting on with watching this. 2 eps in, and it's all good. Should catch up pretty quick, and then I'll actually read the thread


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 26, 2008)

Any news on ep10 being on demand yet? Or is it a 2 week wait?


----------



## mack (Feb 26, 2008)

Watching this season bit by bit is ruining it for me - the Wire is one of those shows where I can watch 4/5 episodes in one eye popping sitting.

Think I'm gonna wait until it finishes - download some decent quality rips and watch the them all in one go from the start.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 26, 2008)

subversplat said:


> Are we allowed to talk about _that thing_ in Ep8 yet?
> 
> I'm probably the only one who's a bit glad, tbh



I know which thing you mean.

*keeps lips entirely sealed*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 26, 2008)

mack said:


> Watching this season bit by bit is ruining it for me - the Wire is one of those shows where I can watch 4/5 episodes in one eye popping sitting.
> 
> Think I'm gonna wait until it finishes - download some decent quality rips and watch the them all in one go from the start.



I am entirely the same. I got up to episode 5, and I am waiting until I can watch the next 5 episodes all together.


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Feb 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am entirely the same. I got up to episode 5, and I am waiting until I can watch the next 5 episodes all together.



Stop reading the spoilers thread!


----------



## mack (Feb 26, 2008)

I got up to episode 7 via the leaks so had a few weeks for it to catch up, so I watched all six seasons of the Shield while I was waiting


----------



## mack (Feb 26, 2008)

Despite me saying I'd wait - so I've just seen 8 and 9.

8 was good - 9 probably the best episode evah!

Don't pick up that soap Jimmy!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2008)

"we have to kill again" LOL


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 27, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Any news on ep10 being on demand yet? Or is it a 2 week wait?



Somebody answer me, goddammit


----------



## poului (Feb 27, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Somebody answer me, goddammit




There's conflicting evidence.


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Feb 27, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Somebody answer me, goddammit



I'm pretty certain it's not going to be on On Demand - this according to my bf, who spends all day every day reading about The Wire, so he should be right!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 27, 2008)

Bumflaps.

I'll wait until next week to watch ep 9 now then.


----------



## poului (Feb 28, 2008)

Article here,

http://www.tvsquad.com/2008/02/27/hbo-no-on-demand-premiere-for-wire-finale/




> "HBO has nixed the early On-Demand premiere of The Wire series finale. Set to bow on Sunday, March 9th from 9:00 to 10:35PM, that airing of the finale episode (entitled "-30-") will be its first."


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Feb 28, 2008)

Nixed = a new word for my vocabulary


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 2, 2008)

Everyone ready?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2008)

Just watched 9.

I concur, brilliant fucking episode. Had me laughing, crying, the works. Tying all the threads together so nicely.



Spoiler: ep 9



I bet now Kima has gone to Daniels they won't get the warrants on the phones and everyone but Chris and those with the drugs in the cars will get off, including Marlo. If only she could have had her crisis of conscience a day later.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 3, 2008)

That episode saved the series -  8/9 have been fantastic. Marlo is not going to fall though. You all get that right? Back to #1


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> That episode saved the series -  8/9 have been fantastic. Marlo is not going to fall though. You all get that right? Back to #1



Oh yeah, he won't fall. This ain't no 'let's tie it up nicely and see the bad guys get theirs' kinda show.

Thank god.


----------



## poului (Mar 3, 2008)

*f7tugbk9t7u*

Marlo will only fall if they put someone/something worse in his place.


Far more likely he'll survive intact but severely weakened (seeing as both Chris and Snoop are out of the picture), hence suggesting a possible demise in the future.

Gus to walk in disgust and Templeton to get his job - blatantly!


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 3, 2008)

poului said:


> Marlo will only fall if they put someone/something worse in his place.



What you mean p?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2008)

imaginationdead said:


> Stop reading the spoilers thread!



I dont mind spoilers. they just make it better for me.


----------



## poului (Mar 3, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> What you mean p?




Well I don't know exactly - the finale preview appears to show a shootout between Marlo, Cheese and Slim with some disgruntled Co-Op kingpins. Could go either way really couldn't it?


----------



## poului (Mar 3, 2008)

*t7fhd6ufj5j7*

Rather amusing message from HBO regarding the finale's broadcast schedule.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2008)

poului said:


> Rather amusing message from HBO regarding the finale's broadcast schedule.




lol 

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## poului (Mar 5, 2008)

*yubd56trfiyvhj57*

Episode 10 has leaked,

http://www.torrentreactor.to/torrents/view_935571.html


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2008)

poului said:


> Episode 10 has leaked,
> 
> http://www.torrentreactor.to/torrents/view_935571.html



No way 
omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg ...


I've got to hold on. I can't watch it yet. I'm not ready.

I've just listened to the soundtrack album, and the bit with dooky and michael in the car at the end was in it and it made me get tingles up my spine, then came the end theme tune, and that was it.

It sums everything up so perfectly.


----------



## subversplat (Mar 5, 2008)

Oddly it's not on the piratebay website. Fake perhaps?

I'm getting it through DHT and I'll report back


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm watching it now - it's genuine, there's a 'property of hbo' tag across the bottom, but it's perfectly watchable.


----------



## poului (Mar 5, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> I'm watching it now - it's genuine, there's a 'property of hbo' tag across the bottom, but it's perfectly watchable.




How on earth did you download it so quickly??


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 5, 2008)

An hour for 700mb is slow, that ain't fast!


----------



## electroplated (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah - mines been stuck on 76% for a while now


----------



## poului (Mar 5, 2008)

*r68fyuvhj7it*

I must be missing something - my torrent downloads are always deathly slow at this time of day.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 5, 2008)

Probably your ISP throttling things.


----------



## poului (Mar 5, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Probably your ISP throttling things.




BT Broadband innit?


Cunts.


----------



## subversplat (Mar 5, 2008)

Mine's going at 45k/s  Seed:Leech is pretty poor though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not downloading it yet. I'm not ready. I'll wait for the proper tv rip and download that. It'll feel more 'right' or somesuch bollocks.

So I'm not reading this thread again until I've watched it because I don't even want to get a whiff of anything that happens in it.


----------



## subversplat (Mar 5, 2008)

I think a new "Only for people who have FINISHED watching The Wire" thread is in order tbh.


----------



## poului (Mar 5, 2008)

subversplat said:


> Mine's going at 45k/s  Seed:Leech is pretty poor though.




6 k/s for me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2008)

subversplat said:


> I think a new "Only for people who have FINISHED watching The Wire" thread is in order tbh.



Now, that is a very good idea.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 5, 2008)

...and that's me finished. Better remove myself from this thread, just in case...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> ...and that's me finished. Better remove myself from this thread, just in case...



Are you the first urb to have watched the lot then?

A momentous day, indeed.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 5, 2008)

I think so!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm feeling a little sad.


----------



## Sean (Mar 5, 2008)

OMG. Is this for real? Has anyone downloaded it yet?

Swore blind we wouldn't watch these until the end of the season but thanks to egging on from the Mrs we've just got 9 and 10 to go.


----------



## Sean (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry, missed the last page. Downloading it now and not visiting Urban again til it's watched. Oh fuck, I'm scared what's going to happen now.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Mar 5, 2008)

Phew! Just finished it. A satisfying episode, I'll say no more...


----------



## poului (Mar 6, 2008)

*9087yuk09yu8j*

Yeah I saw it last night too.

Very impressive.



Spoiler: ep 10



Could have been more imaginative with the montage music though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 12, 2008)

I finished last night. I think for it to work best you need to watch 8, 9 and 10 in succession. 10 isn't as explosive as 8 and 9, and 9 probably tops them all as the best episode from the entire series in my eyes.

Still, taken with 8 and 9, 10 is a good ending, providing closure without providing closure, iyswim.

One major niggle was the fucking sun up, sun down, sun up, sun down montage. I understand it represented a literal passing of time, and also the significance of the repetitiveness of the cycle, but aesthetically it just didn't gel well for me.

And the final scene, the absolute final scene, just felt a bit flat. Maybe that was the point. I don't know. I was expecting something a little more profound, but again, perhaps that is the point - that there are no profound closure moments in real life as there is no end to the cycle.

Despite my reservations over the final episode, it hasn't diminished my love of the show one bit. In fact, it ended in quite a literary way. I'm not good at explaining things, but when I read good literature the ending leaves you, just leaves you hanging. The 'conclusion' happens a couple of pages before, sometimes a whole chapter before, and the final paragraph, and the final line, seems almost disconnected, or rather like a new statement at the same time as being an absolute statement of what has gone before. That's what the final scene felt like.

Yep, I'm absolutely, definitely of the opinion you should watch 8, 9 and 10 together, as one. Perhaps even 7. Without a shadow of a doubt though, 9 and 10 are as one.


----------



## mack (Mar 12, 2008)

Summed it up nicely there VP - that's exactly how I felt about the last few episodes.

I just need to find the time to watch them all again in one session - and get hold of some better quality rips - there were a few episodes at the beginning that were really shit quality - the web cast ones.


----------



## Sean (Mar 12, 2008)

poului said:


> Yeah I saw it last night too.
> 
> Very impressive.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: ep 10



but i did like the way they went back to the series 1 theme tune to give it a bit of a cycle kinda vibe


----------



## Sean (Mar 12, 2008)

mack said:


> Summed it up nicely there VP - that's exactly how I felt about the last few episodes.
> 
> I just need to find the time to watch them all again in one session - and get hold of some better quality rips - there were a few episodes at the beginning that were really shit quality - the web cast ones.



Watched ep10 last Friday and then went straight back to episode 1 of season 1. I liked the ending - VP puts it well - very literary in style, as the creators probably wanted. Brilliant.


----------



## Scaggs (Mar 14, 2008)

Brilliant series! I'm going to miss it


----------



## poului (Mar 18, 2008)

*0-iuyk99,7h90*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-simon/the-wires-final-s_b_91926.html


gotta love that venom


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 19, 2008)

poului said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-simon/the-wires-final-s_b_91926.html
> 
> 
> gotta love that venom





Very good.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



Spoiler: noooo



Omar


----------



## Miss Peabody (Mar 19, 2008)

Scaggs said:


> Brilliant series! I'm going to miss it


Not they're gone, I'm crying like they were kin


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 19, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Innit. I already knew about that, but I only just saw the episode....


----------



## poului (Mar 19, 2008)

*htd7ygve648ruif*

Man that is _old_ news...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Mar 20, 2008)

So are we allowed to discuss the series in this "The Wire Season 5 Discussion **Spoilers**" thread yet or not?


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Mar 20, 2008)

just consumed the last episode

off to bed to fart and digest

good show


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2008)

as have I. 


Fucking brilliant. Lets hope them Barksdale movie rumors flesh out.


God what can I turn to for quality TV now


----------



## teecee (Mar 20, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> as have I.
> 
> 
> Fucking brilliant. Lets hope them Barksdale movie rumors flesh out.
> ...



Indeed , I'm already missing the sartorial/lascivious wit of The Bunk


----------



## mr_eko (Mar 20, 2008)

Unfortunatley it doesn't sound like there are going to be any movies any time soon.  There is a pretty good interview with David Simon at http://blog.nj.com/alltv/2008/03/the_wire_david_simon_q_a.html (there are some spoilers in there so don't read it if you haven't seen the last episodes) and in it he says he doesn't have any more stories left.  He has got something new coming out though  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation_Kill_(TV_series)


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2008)

shame, but ye never know. The animus might strike him again.



on a side note, only one thing has been bugging me about the finale. Stansfield getting angry about his name being dissed on the street, that whole enraged 'MY NAME IS MY NAME' moment.

Thought that was out of character for the cold, quiet bastard.


----------



## Sean (Mar 23, 2008)

Not so sure myself. Thought it showed him to be less cut out for the move into business than Stringer had been in series 3, and that at heart his code was always that of the streets. It kind of showed Omar's quest as depressingly futile too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2008)

Sean said:


> Not so sure myself. Thought it showed him to be less cut out for the move into business than Stringer had been in series 3, and that at heart his code was always that of the streets. It kind of showed Omar's quest as depressingly futile too.


 


That moment when he stood on the corner in his suit after having run the boys on it off  of underscores your point.


----------



## mr_eko (Mar 23, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> shame, but ye never know. The animus might strike him again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was just a side of him that you hadn't seen. Simon makes that point that 

"Most of the guys who survive to get to Marlo's level, they come complete with their reputations. They did stuff on the street to get to the point where people would surround them. First you have to earn it, and after you've earned it, then comes the posse."


----------



## gilroy (Apr 17, 2008)

Bubbles having tea with his sister, upstairs.

No little internet face picture could ever describe how that made me feel.


----------



## poului (Apr 18, 2008)

*fcyjygfh7ou*

This is an interesting article provided the stats are to be believed (it is the Economist after all).

http://www.economist.com/world/na/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11057088


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 18, 2008)

gilroy said:


> Bubbles having tea with his sister, upstairs.
> 
> No little internet face picture could ever describe how that made me feel.



I completely agree. I shed a tear, oh yes I did. A beautiful, if slightly sentimental, moment.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 18, 2008)

To be honest, Bubbles redemption was soured by the kids descent to using.

As in a way, the other kid taking up Omar's path made something go 'click!' in my brain.


----------



## rennie (Apr 18, 2008)

Scaggs said:


> Brilliant series! I'm going to miss it



You can watch it online on www.surfthechannel.com


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 18, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> To be honest, Bubbles redemption was soured by the kids descent to using.
> 
> As in a way, the other kid taking up Omar's path made something go 'click!' in my brain.



This was the only part that struck me as being a little to pat. Dukie struck me as a kid who would never get involved with drugs, no matter what. 

However its a minor grumble at what was a great piece of Television.

I still constantly watch and then re-watch McNaultys meeting with the FBI when they give him the profile of his serial killer and then his wake. Top stuff.


----------

